# Christmas 2010 Greetings



## Retired (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd like to wish ever member of Psychlinks, along with our volunteer staff and especially our host, Dr. David Baxter a very Merry Christmas to you and your family.  

May the coming New Year 2011, be a time when each of us does something special to add a little to our quality of life.

Our health is our most important asset, so may this New Year be the beginning of the journey to good health and happiness.

Be safe during this Holiday Season, so if you plan to drink with friends and family, be sure to arrange for a designated driver.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you, Steve. Merry Christmas to you and to all the Psychlinks community. :merrychristmas:


----------



## Yuray (Dec 24, 2010)

and as Tiny Tim observed, God bless us, every one.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks. 

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night. 

I'm thankful to actually be enjoying Christmas this year. Hope I am not jinxing it. mg:


----------



## Retired (Dec 24, 2010)

> I'm thankful to actually be enjoying Christmas this year



Enjoy it without thinking about anything else....all the best to you and your family.

Steve


----------



## Always Changing (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Holidays to all here at Psychlinks.    

Thanks for being here.


----------



## Retired (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you for your participation, Always Changing!


----------



## Andy (Dec 24, 2010)

:2thumbs: Happy holidays and all the best in 2011! Play safe!:friends:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2010)

STP said:


> Play safe!


 
And play nice! Or, as I used to say to my children when they were little, "No fighting. No biting.".


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 24, 2010)

Wish all a Christmas full of compassion and a New Year full of peace take care


----------



## Jackie (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Christmas to everyone, hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Retired (Dec 25, 2010)

After a very nice Christmas with friends, at 6:30 pm tonight, on Christmas Day,  we had the opportunity to see the International Space Station pass overhead.  To check for local sighting opportunities from your backyard, use this handy tracker.

Hope your Christamas was relatively stress free and enjoyable.

Let us know about how _your_ Christmas went.


----------



## gooblax (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope everyone had a good Christmas, whatever time zone you're in.


----------

